# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Protein Skimmer Recommendation

## dfstan

Hi guys, any recommendation for a reasonable good skimmer in the market? I do not know how much would a reasonable one cost. I know those really good one range from hundreds. Any comments?

----------


## kelstorm

to me.. budget is impt.. and mind u, both bawater and i are using ORCA for our 3ft and 4ft respectively.. and the entire setup with airpump is less than $50.. however, if u want to splurge.. u can try aquamedic or berlin.. one of the best systems ard.. and they can cost up to $800..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## LiveRock

I asked the question before and most anwers are related to your budget, size of tank and type of skimmer.

(a) Budget - from $50 - $1000++

(b) Size of tank - bigger tanks have more dissolved pollutants to rid off, hence bigger skimmers.

(c) Type - In-sump, air-stone, Hang-on-back HOB, venturi, downdraft, etc.
Usually, you may find a combi of the above. For example, a in-sump, venturi skimmer, or a air-stone, downdraft skimmer.

In the market, there are some popular ones I read about.
For example,

http://www.tunze.com/deutsch/index.html?lang=en-gb
TUNZE - Some say they very good

ORCA - simple, cheap ($30+) airstone, down-draft which need a air pump.

http://www.cprusa.com/products/bakpak.html
CPR II BakPak - I think not available in Singapore but good reviews with integrated bio filter, cheaper than Remora (below)

http://www.proteinskimmer.com/
AquaC Remora and Remora Pro - Not available in Singapore. But very good reviews with patent-pending jet that producing copious amount of foam. Abt S$500/ if ordered by mail.

http://www.redseafish.com/Products/products.html
Red Sea Prism and Prism Pro - good reports from users, non pro version selling for S$210

I am sure there are other good skimmers that the rest would want to share...
I am currently using ORCA25 but not producing much foam; will be ordering Remora from US. If anyone out there interested, we could bundle our order together to optimise on shipping costs  :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

I am currently using ORCA25 but not producing much foam; will be ordering Remora from US. 
*not producing much foam is ok.. no worries..*

----------


## Spiff

jus get a tunze. it olso produces very good results! no pt ordering from states

----------


## dfstan

Thanks guys for all your comments. Alright, let us narrow the search for my skimmer....

a) Budget
Let's say about SGD100.

(b) Size of tank
it's only 2ft tank.

(c) Inmates
about 6 small fishes, clowns, tank, boxfish, dottybacks.
2 small size anemones.
2 clearner shrimp, 2 hermit crab, 1 boxing shrimp.

do you guys think a bit overloaded ?? 

(c) Type
hmm... dunno which to chose...
okay, how about a simple venturi skimmer with air-stone.
(preferably not in-tank type. already no space for fishes)

verdict?

----------


## Tigger

Why not get ORCA25. Cost me $20. working fine.


Yes a bit overload. U measure yr NO3 level?

----------


## Spiff

there arent many external/hangon models in s'pore. i think only got prizm. 

skip the boxfish. they grow huge n when stressed in a small 2ft tank,will release toxins which kill everything.

----------


## dfstan

damn!..can't wait to upgrade to a bigger tank...
got to learn more first before jumping straight into it...

Actually that's what i would to have in 2ft tank but currently, there are only 2 clown, 2 anemone, 2 hermit, 3 shrimp...

i think another 2 fishes is the max for my tank... :Sad:

----------


## Tigger

That's the problem with small tank. Decide to upgrade this Dec as a Xmas gift for myself :Smug:

----------


## Spiff

try to get one wif a overflow n sump.saves u the trouble of selecting skimmers. plus provides more vol of water.

----------


## Tigger

any idea how much would such a system cost?

3feet how much?

4feet how much?

----------


## Spiff

not sure abt price of tanks. let kel ans. :Razz:

----------


## Tigger

Calling Kel, pls help!

----------


## dfstan

where can i get this ORCA25 skimmer? pac marine showroom sell this? how long &amp;amp; wide is this model ?

----------


## Tigger

I got it at Marine Image at Yishun lor. Not sure Pac Marine got sell anot cos never been there

----------


## kelstorm

where can i get this ORCA25 skimmer? pac marine showroom sell this? how long &amp;amp;amp;amp; wide is this model ?
----------------
i got mine at petmart.. there are a few sizes.. in your case.. get the smallest ones..

tigger, a 3ft tank with sump and overflow.. be prepared to set up up to 1k to be on the safe side.. 

i recommend going to this manufacturer., proglass in tampines.. behind tampines safra.. use black silicon.. and delivery.. good workmanship.. have been very satisfied.. perhaps u can ask ard in the forum.. some of them have been to other tank makers.. and seems to have good results.. but me will still stick to this fella..coz me is a happy customer..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

not sure abt price of tanks. let kel ans. :Razz:  
----------------
 :Mad:  thanks spiff.. hahaha.. for the arrow.. hahaha[ :Grin: ]

----------


## LiveRock

Hi Spiff

Is the Tunze a HOB? My tank is ultra-small (nano-reef) and space is a major concern...
That is why my choices are limited to...
CPR II, Remora, Prism and such..

----------


## kelstorm

i find that it is a bit ex for just a 2ft tank.. but look on the bright side.. u can use it again when u upgrade your tank next time[ :Grin: ]

----------


## DragonGoby

Guys, I'm desperately saving up to buy a 4-footer reef-ready (drilled) tank - any idea how much a thick-enough, drilled tank complete with a cabinet will cost? 

Thanks!

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## kelstorm

a 4ft drilled tank.. based on 12mm glass with cabinet, is ard $1.2-1.6k... depends on the cabinet..

----------

